# What happens when you mix snowboarding with Star Wars?



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish I was young again...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My buddy, my son and I want to dress up one day in a star wars way... My son as an ewok, him as chuey(he makes a perfect chuey noise), me as a storm trooper.. Chasing them down the hill with a laser gun.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

It is seriously one of the greatest things I have ever seen in relation to our sport. What a great idea to help kids get into boarding.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't we all wish we were young again, or never got old....I only discovered and snowboarded for the first time at the tender young age of 24. Oh, they could have used better music for that video, like maybe the actual Star Wars theme? Great concept though.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought he music fit perfectly. Just because the whole video is Star Wars related does not mean they have to use a Star Wars related track.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Smokehaus said:


> I thought he music fit perfectly. Just because the whole video is Star Wars related does not mean they have to use a Star Wars related track.


I watched it again, and yes, come to think of it, you are right, it fits just fine.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly if it was just adults I would want full blown Star Wars music haha.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Luke, I am your father.

May the snow be with you!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That is way cool. 

Especially how they showed some simple progression, hill, to ollie, to a simulated box, to sliding down a slide to a wooden drop in feature. I don't know the science behind it, but I'm sure they spent tons of hours studying and it looks like it is working from that short video.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The real science is that if you can keep kids entertained, they will learn.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

That is so cool. Too bad the upper age limit is 6. I wanna play there!

I'm surprised the video didn't show this. I nearly bought one for my boy (10 years old but all of 65 lbs.) but resisted because my boy is not very mindful about leaving his stuff around when we're on the mtn., and this board has "steal me" written all over it IMO.


----------

